# Pensacola Fl cleans bottle



## Colapicker (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anybody clean bottles in Pensacola professionally?


----------



## bamabottles (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, I donâ€™t live in Pensacola, but I do travel there a number of times a year, as my wife is from Pensacola and she has family down there. I am pretty reasonable on rates and would even possibly trade tumbling services for bottles.  Shoot me a message, as we could probably work something out.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 30, 2013)

I also have some bottles in Pensacola that need professional cleaning.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jul 8, 2017)

I have picked up a tumbling system and I now tumble bottles with fantastic results.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2017)

CaptainSandune said:


> I have picked up a tumbling system and I now tumble bottles with fantastic results.





Can you post some before & after Pics?


----------

